# Saturday 22nd Catfishing



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Saturday should be a really good night for fishing the Ohio River. It's not the super moon but it's the brightest or biggest full moon "I believe." Just my OPINION!!!!!! I am going and will be posting fish that I catch.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Im heading to Mogadore this evening. Have to work all day Sunday or i would be out tomorrow night too. Good luck out there. Looking forward to how you did.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Need to have a good cat lake to go to around stark county . Ain't gettin any good cats only little bullheads . Or maybe I should use different bait , shrimp , liver or cut bait ! Just been using crawlers . Any ideas out there ? Thanks FUR any info ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My experience is that the cat bite is not very good on the full moon or with high pressure but I have a tourney tonight at St Marys so Im sure someone will have a great night out there even if we dont... will post results tomorrow. Barometer is 30.19 now which is about as high as the scale goes...

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I went out last night on the Ohio River. Had fresh shad, and frozen skipjack. Fished from 9:30pm-2:30am, had only 3 bites, 0 fish to show from it. I had one absolutely bury my rod on the rod holder, but it somehow didn't hook its self. It was even pulling my drag it hit so hard. No idea what went wrong there, maybe a big gar? Good luck to you, and I hope you find some fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Poles in water at 7:30 and just caught this on on big shad head.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Heading out for some cats on EF. Will post results


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Friend the second one but my other friend missed two. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

One more.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I couldn't take it much longer cause I only got one bite from 7:30 to about midnight, so I was out of there. My friend was getting bites here and there. One of my friends had a nice one hook we think because it broke 30lb line, and it sound like a .22, but we never seen it. Bait we had was skip-jack, shad, bluegills, and goldfish. My other friend brought stuff for channel, cause he just wanted to catch fish that's it.


----------

